# Briggs primer problem



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Have cleaned/overhauled literally dozens of Briggs carbs and seem to be having problems with the Quantums that have the primer bulb on the plastic air filter back plate. Even to the point where the carb would squirt before cleaning and putting on new air horn gasket, then after cleaning and installing gasket specific to this primer, it don't squirt.
I soak carb in dip for an hour, then spray all orifices with carb spray and blow dry.
Am I the only one that has this problem ??
got me befuddled...
Thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I have had similar problems on many of theses engines. Sometimes the air filter housing gets distorted around the area where it mounts up to the carburetor. 

Over tightening the base to the air filter makes it worse. I have had pretty good success by using (2) gaskets between the air filter base and carburetor when the primer does not want to work good. 

Just be careful when you reinstall the cover not to get it too tight. You would think the tighter it is the better seal you would get, but when it's too tight it actually bows out slightly in the middle and you loose the seal along the channel where the air pressure is directed to the little port on the face of the carburetor.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

AHA! 30yearTech!, my hero in this forum from all other threads, thanks! I have an extra gasket I can use on one of the carbs now, in fact, if the original is still intact when I tear them down, I just might leave it and add the new one....making sure the air passage is good....
thanks again,


----------



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

This is helpful info to me, as I just freshened up a mower for a friend of mine. Does anyone have a part number on the air horn gasket for these engines? The one in particular (sorry, I did't get the exact engine number) is I'm working on is a 6.5 hp Briggs on a Craftsman mower.

I cleaned the filter and changed the oil and put in fresh gas (it was stored for about two years with the tannk empty). I let it run awhile and then shut it down and restarted it, when the carb started leaking like a sieve. I pulled the air filter housing off, as it appeared the primer bulb was leaking, but then with the housing off it looked like the float bowl was overflowing and leaking. Is it possible the o-ring dried out and needs replacement as well? 

After reading the initial poster's situation, I'm thinking maybe it's the gaskets behind the air cleaner plate, but the carb was still leaking after the air cleaner houser was off.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ryan68bug said:


> This is helpful info to me, as I just freshened up a mower for a friend of mine. Does anyone have a part number on the air horn gasket for these engines? The one in particular (sorry, I did't get the exact engine number) is I'm working on is a 6.5 hp Briggs on a Craftsman mower.
> 
> I cleaned the filter and changed the oil and put in fresh gas (it was stored for about two years with the tannk empty). I let it run awhile and then shut it down and restarted it, when the carb started leaking like a sieve. I pulled the air filter housing off, as it appeared the primer bulb was leaking, but then with the housing off it looked like the float bowl was overflowing and leaking. Is it possible the o-ring dried out and needs replacement as well?
> 
> After reading the initial poster's situation, I'm thinking maybe it's the gaskets behind the air cleaner plate, but the carb was still leaking after the air cleaner houser was off.


Your problem is more likely the inlet needle and seat and not related to the air filter cover gasket. There are a few different gaskets depending upon which model and type of engine they are used on. Most of the "L" head engines use a briggs # 272653S gasket, and the overhead valve engines use a different one.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted, apparently I'm just a troll.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

glenjudy said:


> AHA! 30yearTech!, my hero in this forum from all other threads, thanks! I have an extra gasket I can use on one of the carbs now, in fact, if the original is still intact when I tear them down, I just might leave it and add the new one....making sure the air passage is good....
> thanks again,


something else you might want to do, is take a file, and file it down so it is flat, cause the ears can get pulled forward, and yes, the double gasket thing does work

if it doesn't, you need a new one, they are about $17

and if you get a new one, I would recommend to still double gasket it


----------



## wbley (Apr 10, 2011)

*Briggs 6.5HP*

Saw this tread after working to PRIME this 6.5hp engine. The carb was cleaned (3X) the gaskets were all new and it still would not prime! Just on a hunch I decided to add a second gasket between the carburetor and the air filter as suggested in this thread and to my surprise IT WORKED! There did not seem to be any distortion of the parts. Why a second gasket worked is not clear to me but I am not looking a gift horse in the mouth after 2 weeks of frustration with this engine. I appreciate this post thread and just want to add to it. wolf


----------

